# Some customer advice please



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

We all get these people from time to time. What i usually do is when i notice things I will show the owner, take pictures and let them know that is an additional cost to fix. 

One thing thou. Never let the work get ahead of the money. Sounds like this wasnt a one day job. Next time setup draws. If it takes 3 days. Payment each day. Every other. Materials all up front. If they dont want to pay for materials have them pick them up and tell them t&m when they screw it up.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

For jobs over $100I have been asking for 1/3 of the job, as a down payment after the first day. Material costs are upfront before I start work.

As a 'new' business (2nd year) I havent done anything over $3,000 in work.. though so far this year I do have a few estimates out there for 5-6K


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I never saw the non pay part coming... too bad , it is about that time where you decide if you are a small business working mostly on referals or large one that has that sort of daily challenge . Sometimes when I get a really old house that has the real antique brass handles I might offer to clean some just as an experiment in restoration,bonus, that's for customers who really appreciate pride in their home , I really do feel nervous when a wealthy person seems to be more concerned with being frugal than effective. You always know in the deep conciousness whats coming isn't good and its never easy to sidestep it. I reverted to only referals to protect myself and when things get dirty, I use subtle gossip to return the favour. If you pay for referrals though , then it is hardly a sincere referal so rules are different. If it is all between friends , well then you can just call a few up tell em they smell funny and look for a new stooge. Some people like their beauty sleep. Anyhow we all need a swift slap in the ear to keep us thinking defence first. The bitter taste lingers for months.


----------



## RayNPainting (Mar 26, 2011)

Put a lien on the property and/or small claims court. The judge will take care of that biotch lawyer. You will get you court fees back. 

Ask that lawyer chick if it is illegal if you send all of her neighbors a letter telling them she is a dead beat. Kinda like they do for sex offenders. 

If you did the job according to the contract you deserve to get paid.


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

SuperiorHIP said:


> I swear, the guys who live in the $1m houses will nickel and dime you to death while the pooor people who barley have enough money to have an occasional nice dinner never question anything and are generally a pleasure to deal with.


I agree. The only times I've ever had pricing issues have been with clients who are lawyers or doctors (though I've also had many of both who were great).
One lawyer had me come out to do a bid for a ton of interior trim (I only do interior). I got back with a number and she liked it. I spent a lot of time writing a detailed proposal and sent it off. Didn't hear back until one day she called to tell me she wanted me to schedule the job. About halfway through the conversation she asks, "Now who am I talking too?". Turns out she thought she was calling the guy she had gotten an exterior bid from. She then told me she'd changed her mind about the interior work - too expensive. I wouldn't have minded if she'd told me that after I'd first given her a price. After spending about two hours on a proposal (plus the time on site doing the bid) it ticked me off that it appeared she wasn't even planning on calling me to decline.
Another lawyer wanted me to bid the interior of a rental. Inside was a mess so there was going to be lots of prep work. She wanted the ceilings to be white with a different color in each room. I gave her a bid and she told me it was way over what she thought it would be. I then asked her what number she had in mind. Her estimate was about 30% of my bid. I looked straight at her and asked, "Would YOU do it for that price?". She was literally speechless. Needless to say I didn't get the job and that was fine by me.
With all that said, most people are pretty good about realizing that good work isn't cheap and are accepting of the costs.


----------



## myfourseasons (Apr 25, 2011)

First do clear chat with your contractor, even then you are in vague you can away of it.


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

I know this is an older thread, but I still want to make a comment. 

I have heard of lawyers screwing contractors on payment. It is usually when the contractor does not have a license. Lawyers know you can't lien a house without license. They also know they can't lose in court. Also, in my state there are expensive penalties for doing work without a license.

Only one person in this thread asked the OP if he had a license, and OP never responded. OP also never responded to any of the comments about liening the house (I read the whole thread, but if I missed something, please excuse my mistake).

If I am wrong about this, I apologize in advance. I am going to *assume* that the OP does not have a license. I will also assume that is why the HO asked for extras, and was a "bully". *I think the HO never planned on paying to begin with*. Furthermore, from the comments from OP, I think the HO justified his behavior to himself thinking how the OP has no license. People will often justify doing unethical things by harsh judgements of others.

OP, if you do have a license, take those idiots to court. Lien the house. I hope your contract is detailed. Lawyer or not, if you keep your **** legit, you have nothing to worry about. 

It is now a few months after original posting, how did things end up?

Peace.


----------



## roads (Jul 19, 2011)

The contract needs to be very clear and take pictures of everything down to the floor just in case you have to show "what was" and "what wasn't" I always put in my contracts a T&M clause in there as well to cover any extra time the home owner might want me to spend fixing mistakes i did not make, i also put in a recover of lost time clause to cover time lost having to go to court just to sue people that might try to screw me. contract contract contract.
_____________________________
www.colormehughes.com


----------

